

Google Website Optimizer Officially Ending - wojkwasi
http://www.kwasistudios.com/google-website-optimizer-ending-soon/

======
wojkwasi
From the email sent by Google today:

"We're saying goodbye to Google Website Optimizer. Many marketers and
publishers have improved the web by using insights from Website Optimizer to
create better experiences for their users. To elevate website optimization and
provide one fully integrated tool for testing, content optimization will now
have a new home within Google Analytics. The last day you'll be able to access
Google Website Optimizer will be August 1st, 2012."

------
adrianhoward
Link bait title. Not ending - just merging with analytics.

